# Air Suspension with Torsion bars, Pics?



## Valiant66

Hi, i´m Luciano, from Argentina...
I have a Plymouth Valiant 66´, with a torsion bars suspensios, same as all the mopars, but here, the neumatic and hidraulic suspensios practically doesnt exist, the one way to low a car, is replacing springs, leafs or bars :S

Anyone got pics of some mopar with a air suspension system installed??









:angry: high, very high :biggrin: 

Thanks!!


----------



## REV. chuck

theres pics of a minitruck with torsions and the bags mounted on the end of the bars under the cab


:dunno:


----------



## starion88esir

Well, you can crank the torsion bars down til the front crossmember has 1/2" of ground clearance like I did then put blocks in the rear, or you can completely remove the torsion bars and build (or have built) custom lower control arms for bags or hydraulics and reinforce the mounting points. 

I haven't seen a picture of a truck with both bags and torsion bars. If you have ags you need to remove the torsion bars to allow for full travel.

Any better pictures of your 66?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 9 2009, 12:57 PM~13837288
> *Well, you can crank the torsion bars down til the front crossmember has 1/2" of ground clearance like I did then put blocks in the rear, or you can completely remove the torsion bars and build (or have built) custom lower control arms for bags or hydraulics and reinforce the mounting points.
> 
> I haven't seen a picture of a truck with both bags and torsion bars. If you have bags you need to remove the torsion bars to allow for full travel.
> Any better pictures of your 66?
> *



Ive seen plenty of TORSION BAR MINI TRUX get FULL TRAVEL with bags mounted on the TORSION under the cab. The slam specialty RE-6s work great in situations like this.


----------



## spikekid999

on this bodystyle you'd be better off taking the torsion bars completely off, and reinforcing the shock towers and using air cylinders in place of the shocks up front. for the rear take out all but the main leaf and use bags, but you'd have to weld in a bridge between the frame rails


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 9 2009, 11:51 PM~13841215
> *on this bodystyle you'd be better off taking the torsion bars completely off, and reinforcing the shock towers and using air cylinders in place of the shocks up front. for the rear take out all but the main leaf and use bags, but you'd have to weld in a bridge between the frame rails
> *


Im all about takin the bars off on the fROnt-- but why would you want him to leave the leaf on the bac-- GET RID OF THEM-- AND LINK IT- thats the pROper way to do it....


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 9 2009, 11:51 PM~13841215
> *on this bodystyle you'd be better off taking the torsion bars completely off, and reinforcing the shock towers and using air cylinders in place of the shocks up front. for the rear take out all but the main leaf and use bags, but you'd have to weld in a bridge between the frame rails
> *


WTF!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 10 2009, 10:23 AM~13842382
> *Im all about takin the bars off on the fROnt-- but why would you want him to leave the leaf on the bac-- GET RID OF THEM-- AND LINK IT- thats the pROper way to do it....
> *


cuz im a mopar man and used to leafs


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 10 2009, 12:07 PM~13843067
> *WTF!
> *


never heard of air cylinders before?


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+May 10 2009, 01:58 PM~13844641-->
> 
> 
> 
> cuz im a mopar man and used to leafs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didnt you cut yours in half?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@May 10 2009, 01:59 PM~13844649
> *never heard of air cylinders before?
> *


he probably has and his remark is probably based on the fact they suck.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 10 2009, 04:01 PM~13844662
> *didnt you cut yours in half?
> *


nope


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ttt


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 10 2009, 01:58 PM~13844641
> *cuz im a mopar man and used to leafs
> *



Are you serious-- so jus because your cars came equiped with leafs- YOU WANNA LEAVE EM ON THERE?? 
Thats seriously retarded. Thats like sayin cause you car came with a 6cylinder- you have to leave it there to.

And my reference before was about Mini Trux-- dont ya think that all them mini trux came with leafs to?? Do you think we are leavin the leafs on MInis jus cause they came with em??


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 9 2009, 11:19 PM~13840183
> *Ive seen plenty of TORSION BAR MINI TRUX get FULL TRAVEL with bags mounted on the TORSION under the cab. The slam specialty RE-6s work great in situations like this.
> *


Mind sharing some pics? I have some RE-7's waiting for my Rambler, but that will be a while and a Valiant that could use a little bit of lift. I can't make it out the driveway without leaving a line ripped up weeds and pushed gravel.

I'd love to see how they're set up.

I agree that I will be four linking the rear if I air the Valiant out. But that's my preference over air over leaf.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 10 2009, 07:21 PM~13846214
> *Mind sharing some pics? I have some RE-7's waiting for my Rambler, but that will be a while and a Valiant that could use a little bit of lift. I can't make it out the driveway without leaving a line ripped up weeds and pushed gravel.
> 
> I'd love to see how they're set up.
> 
> I agree that I will be four linking the rear if I air the Valiant out. But that's my preference over air over leaf.
> *


theres some on here 

i looked for them after my first post but im sure swiph will post some


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by starion88esir+May 10 2009, 06:21 PM~13846214-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mind sharing some pics? I have some RE-7's waiting for my Rambler, but that will be a while and a Valiant that could use a little bit of lift. I can't make it out the driveway without leaving a line ripped up weeds and pushed gravel.
> 
> I'd love to see how they're set up.
> 
> I agree that I will be four linking the rear if I air the Valiant out. But that's my preference over air over leaf.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@May 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13846340
> *theres some on here
> 
> i looked for them after my first post but im sure swiph will post some
> *


Ill get some posted for ya soon- I gotta see where they are. Honestly bags or juice on torsions jus never REALLY impress me-- its cool to do stuff different-- but its not some roccet science shit- so it aint a big deal to me.. Im gonna try and find one that did KINDA impress me though-- it was on RE-6 and it got 9inches of lift at VERY LITTLE PSI... STAY TUNED :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

PROPS! To my knowledge you and I are the only Valiant owners on here! Check otu my buildup if you would like!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 11 2009, 11:49 AM~13852409
> *PROPS! To my knowledge you and I are the only Valiant owners on here! Check otu my buildup if you would like!
> *


there might be a reason for that
:dunno: 

Jus fuccin wit ya- I like the fact that peeps are buildin different rides...


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 11 2009, 04:47 PM~13854731
> *there might be a reason for that
> :dunno:
> 
> Jus fuccin wit ya- I like the fact that peeps are buildin different rides...
> 
> *


LOL it takes courage to be more unique. I'm glad you respect it.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 10 2009, 11:14 PM~13848491
> *Ill get some posted for ya soon- I gotta see where they are. Honestly bags or juice on torsions jus never REALLY impress me-- its cool to do stuff different-- but its not some roccet science shit- so it aint a big deal to me.. Im gonna try and find one that did KINDA impress me though-- it was on RE-6 and it got 9inches of lift at VERY LITTLE PSI... STAY TUNED :biggrin:
> *




wheres these pics


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 11 2009, 09:11 PM~13857390
> *wheres these pics
> *


x2


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 11 2009, 08:10 PM~13857378
> *LOL it takes courage to be more unique. I'm glad you respect it.
> *


Ya- its all good- if peeps dont like it- THEN FUC EM. AS long as its clean shit should always get respect. I will say this though. I dont care how clean it is when done- if its bagged or juiced- and still has the leaf springs on it- I WILL CALL IF HALF ASS


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 11 2009, 08:11 PM~13857390
> *wheres these pics
> *


Im tryin to find the truc- I didnt save em on my comp- I could care less about bags on torsions- so it wasnt important to me.. Im workin on it- RELAX ****** :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 11 2009, 10:44 PM~13858701
> *Ya- its all good- if peeps dont like it- THEN FUC EM. AS long as its clean  shit should always get respect. I will say this though. I dont care how clean it is when done- if its bagged or juiced- and still has the leaf springs on it- I WILL CALL IF HALF ASS
> *


Agreed!


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 11 2009, 01:49 PM~13852409
> *PROPS! To my knowledge you and I are the only Valiant owners on here! Check otu my buildup if you would like!
> *


So is mine imaginary?  



Not really concerned about impressing anyone with anything I do. That's what show cars are for, and quite frankly, they're just a huge waste of cash imo. I build my car for my purpose and to drive the hell out of it. 

But seeing as I've been around a fair bit of minis and not seen one that retained the torsion bars, I'd like to see this set up. I still would not keep the torsions on a set up I would do.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 12 2009, 09:01 PM~13868739
> *So is mine imaginary?
> Not really concerned about impressing anyone with anything I do. That's what show cars are for, and quite frankly, they're just a huge waste of cash imo. I build my car for my purpose and to drive the hell out of it.
> 
> But seeing as I've been around a fair bit of minis and not seen one that retained the torsion bars, I'd like to see this set up. I still would not keep the torsions on a set up I would do.
> *


 where you from again?


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 12 2009, 09:01 PM~13868739
> *So is mine imaginary?
> Not really concerned about impressing anyone with anything I do. That's what show cars are for, and quite frankly, they're just a huge waste of cash imo. I build my car for my purpose and to drive the hell out of it.
> 
> But seeing as I've been around a fair bit of minis and not seen one that retained the torsion bars, I'd like to see this set up. I still would not keep the torsions on a set up I would do.
> *


You have a build up here?!?!


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 13 2009, 04:53 PM~13875900
> *where you from again?
> *


NC outside of Charlotte. Any particular importance?


Valiantgurl - My bad, I thougt you just meant with a Valiant. No, I don't have a build up thread going. Though if I see those pics of the torsion set up I just might slap my slams on the Valiant and post one.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 13 2009, 05:58 PM~13877194
> *NC outside of Charlotte. Any particular importance?
> Valiantgurl - My bad, I thougt you just meant with a Valiant. No, I don't have a build up thread going. Though if I see those pics of the torsion set up I just might slap my slams on the Valiant and post one.
> *


for some reason i thought you were in europe or something


the importance would have been the explanation of why you dont see many 




they are out there and its not all that bizarre a concept you take the bolt of the torsion bar at the end build a bracket for both side of the bag and there u have a bagged torsion bar and can keep your shocks n shit up front


----------



## starion88esir

Most the mini's out here are damn S10s. If it's not it's a Ranger. But no one drives thier minis out here either. Thay all sit in a garage until show time. 

Just saw a copy of an old MT tech artice about dropping a torsion, they removed it and kept it out as well, but that was an article from 03.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 14 2009, 12:49 AM~13882038
> *Most the mini's out here are damn S10s. If it's not it's a Ranger. But no one drives thier minis out here either. Thay all sit in a garage until show time.
> 
> Just saw a copy of an old MT tech artice about dropping a torsion, they removed it and kept it out as well, but that was an article from 03.
> *


they were removed from all 3 of my mazdas as well


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 13 2009, 09:37 PM~13878946
> *... you take the bolt of the torsion bar at the end  build a bracket for both side of the bag  and there u have a bagged torsion bar   and can keep your shocks n shit up front
> *


I completely missed this when posting. This is what I am aware of and even said to do earlier in this thread. 

My point is the torsion bars have always been removed any time I've seen one. The amount of deflection a torsion bar is designed to accept is all for one direction, not both. (well, past the original non tensioned position that is) Which is why I would completely remove them and why I feel they would work against the suspension travel of the bags.

I am going to be using the set up sitting in my house for my Rambler. I do not want to completely remove the torsion bars from my Valiant to put in air just to take it back off once I am able to get the Rambler back over here where I can work on it again. So if I could see a set up with the torsion bars still in tact and that there are no binding issues or excessive wear put on my already 45 year old torsion bars, I'll slap the bags on it and have fun for a while. I don not plan on messing with 45 year old torsion bars more than I have to. They tend to be a major pain in the ass as it is.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 14 2009, 03:31 PM~13887139
> *I completely missed this when posting. This is what I am aware of and even said to do earlier in this thread.
> 
> My point is the torsion bars have always been removed any time I've seen one. The amount of deflection a torsion bar is designed to accept is all for one direction, not both. (well, past the original non tensioned position that is) Which is why I would completely remove them and why I feel they would work against the suspension travel of the bags.
> 
> I am going to be using the set up sitting in my house for my Rambler. I do not want to completely remove the torsion bars from my Valiant to put in air just to take it back off once I am able to get the Rambler back over here where I can work on it again. So if I could see a set up with the torsion bars still in tact and that there are no binding issues or excessive wear put on my already 45 year old torsion bars, I'll slap the bags on it and have fun for a while. I don not plan on messing with 45 year old torsion bars more than I have to.  They tend to be a major pain in the ass as it is.
> *



i cant find any pics of setups but i know theres some out therere


----------



## low225

im pretty sure chrysler set up their torsion bars differently than you guys are thinking... i know on the bigger cars like the aspen and volare they were set up transversly like a sway bar.











theres a 60s fury bagged on street source with the bags on the upper arms


----------



## starion88esir

While some MoPars do have the transverse mount torsion bars, the early A body cars do not (60-66 Valiant, Dart, Barracuda). 

Good looking out though, I often forget MoPar used that set up.


----------



## HotDogTree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 15 2009, 03:46 PM~13899058
> *While some MoPars do have the transverse mount torsion bars, the early A body cars do not (60-66 Valiant, Dart, Barracuda).
> 
> Good looking out though, I often forget MoPar used that set up.
> *


Actually, Mopar passenger cars pretty much all used parallel tortion bars from the early 60's into the mid '70s when they switched up to cars like the F-body with the transverse T-bars. Also known as the "Volare clip", these front ends are pretty popuar with the F-100 crowd.



> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 11 2009, 11:49 AM~13852409
> *PROPS! To my knowledge you and I are the only Valiant owners on here! Check otu my buildup if you would like!
> *


I'm actually pretty into Mopars as well and have two '64 Valiant wagons. They make kick-ass runabouts and parts haulers. I probably wouldn't bag them though.


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by HotDogTree_@May 15 2009, 07:00 PM~13899584
> *Actually, Mopar passenger cars pretty much all used parallel tortion bars from the early 60's into the mid '70s when they switched up to cars like the F-body with the transverse T-bars. Also known as the "Volare clip", these front ends are pretty popuar with the F-100 crowd.
> I'm actually pretty into Mopars as well and have two '64 Valiant wagons. They make kick-ass runabouts and parts haulers. I probably wouldn't bag them though.
> *


Actually? What are you correcting that I said? 

My Civic is my parts hauler, my Valiant means more to me than that.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 15 2009, 05:46 PM~13899058
> *While some MoPars do have the transverse mount torsion bars, the early A body cars do not (60-66 Valiant, Dart, Barracuda).
> 
> Good looking out though, I often forget MoPar used that set up.
> *


the late 70s F-body (dodge aspen/plymouth volare) and the late 70s M-body (diplomats and lebarons) and 80s M-bodys (fifth avenues,diplomats, and gran furys) have the transverse t-bars, all the A/B/C/E-bodys had parrallel t-bars


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 11 2009, 10:44 PM~13858701
> *Ya- its all good- if peeps dont like it- THEN FUC EM. AS long as its clean  shit should always get respect. I will say this though. I dont care how clean it is when done- if its bagged or juiced- and still has the leaf springs on it- I WILL CALL IF HALF ASS
> *


not hating but do you thing turnin heads its done half ass.


----------



## HotDogTree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 15 2009, 05:46 PM~13899923
> *Actually? What are you correcting that I said?
> 
> My Civic is my parts hauler, my Valiant means more to me than that.
> *


What Spikekid999 said. It wasn't just early A-bodies with parallel T-bars.

As far as the parts hauler goes, It's the best compliment I could pay that car. It can pretty much go anywhere and I don't worry about scuffin' the paint or getting mud on the carpet. Ultimate utilitarian.


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by HotDogTree_@May 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13900990
> *What Spikekid999 said. It wasn't just early A-bodies with parallel T-bars.
> 
> As far as the parts hauler goes, It's the best compliment I could pay that car. It can pretty much go anywhere and I don't worry about scuffin' the paint or getting mud on the carpet. Ultimate utilitarian.
> *


I'm fully aware, and I never claimed they were the only ones. I said "While some MoPars do have the transverse mount torsion bars, the early A body cars do not (60-66 Valiant, Dart, Barracuda)." Considering the originator of this thread is directly asking about his early A body and I am referring to my early A I just posted what was relevent to our cars. 

Like I said, I couldn't do that my Valiant, and it has no floors. I just like it too much. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## HotDogTree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 15 2009, 08:17 PM~13901303
> *I'm fully aware, and I never claimed they were the only ones. I said "While some MoPars do have the transverse mount torsion bars, the early A body cars do not (60-66 Valiant, Dart, Barracuda)." Considering the originator of this thread is directly asking about his early A body and I am referring to my early A I just posted what was relevent to our cars.
> 
> Like I said, I couldn't do that my Valiant, and it has no floors. I just like it too much. Different strokes for different folks.
> *


Whatever.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by HotDogTree_@May 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13900990
> *What Spikekid999 said. It wasn't just early A-bodies with parallel T-bars.
> 
> As far as the parts hauler goes, It's the best compliment I could pay that car. It can pretty much go anywhere and I don't worry about scuffin' the paint or getting mud on the carpet. Ultimate utilitarian.
> *


my dart is a great parts hauler! just used it to go pick up a rear axle for my 5th ave today


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@May 15 2009, 07:02 PM~13900630
> *not hating but do you thing turnin heads its done half ass.
> *


All I did on TH was the set up-- and if you say the set up is done half ass then Im gonna laugh my ass off at ya.. That rac is ALL METAL- no bondo molding bullshit on that shit. The hardlines have had compliments by some of the best hardline guys in the industry. Themetal fabrication and the hardlines on TH are done sic wit it- AND THATS THE WORK I DID  

I didnt change the mounts for the dump bed- that was done by someone else after they messed up the braccets- and I didnt do the tilt cab mounts.. 4 people have owned that truc since I did the set up-- so you can hate all ya want even if you say you aint.- I know what my work is - and what Ive done...
If its not the set up you are talkin bout-- dont direct it at me- cause I know that truc very welll-- and can agree wit ya about some of it...


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 12:28 AM~13929916
> *All I did on TH was the set up-- and if you say the set up is done half ass  then Im gonna laugh my ass off at ya.. That rac is ALL METAL- no bondo molding bullshit on that shit. The hardlines have had compliments by some of the best hardline guys in the industry. Themetal fabrication and the hardlines on TH are done sic wit it- AND THATS THE WORK I DID
> 
> I didnt change the mounts for the dump bed- that was done by someone else after they messed up the braccets- and I didnt do the tilt cab mounts.. 4 people have owned that truc since I did the set up--  so you can hate all ya want even if you say you aint.- I know what my work is - and what Ive done...
> If its not the set up you are talkin bout-- dont direct it at me- cause I know that truc very welll-- and can agree wit ya about some of it...
> *


naw i seen the truck last year in phoniex and now that it is in texas im sure ill see it more.
I aint hating on your work or anybody ealse that worked on the truck. Just asking cause on your preavious comment you said that a truck with leaf springs was done half ass in your opinion no matter how clean it was. And i remember seeen TH with leaf springs. Thats why i asked if you thought it was done half ass.



p.s. aint no need to hate on your skills or anyone ealses skills that puts out clean ass rides.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@May 19 2009, 12:25 PM~13935053
> *naw i seen the truck last year in phoniex and now that it is in texas im sure ill see it more.
> I aint hating on your work or anybody ealse that worked on the truck. Just asking cause on your preavious comment you said that a truck with leaf springs was done half ass in your opinion no matter how clean it was. And i remember seeen TH with leaf springs. Thats why i asked if you thought it was done half ass.
> p.s. aint no need to hate on your skills or anyone ealses skills that puts out clean ass rides.
> *


Thats cool dawg-- and as far as TH goes- it use to have a Jaguar IRS in it--- then it went bac to leafs when they redid it for some reason. LOWRIDER GUYS didnt know much about 4links and IRS' suspensions till the past few years or so- so im suprised it even had the IRS in it as long ago as it did..

To me-- Leafs ate ghetto- NO MATTER WHAT-- and I think they should always be replaced


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 01:56 PM~13935453
> *Thats cool dawg-- and as far as TH goes- it use to have a Jaguar IRS in it--- then it went bac to leafs when they redid it for some reason. LOWRIDER GUYS didnt know much about 4links and IRS' suspensions till the past few years or so- so im suprised it even had the IRS in it as long ago as it did..
> 
> To me-- Leafs ate ghetto- NO MATTER WHAT-- and I think they should always be replaced
> *


why you gotta be hatin on leafs


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 19 2009, 06:58 PM~13939685
> *why you gotta be hatin on leafs
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 19 2009, 08:50 PM~13940362
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im rolling leafs for the rest of the year in the 50


:dunno:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13940392
> *im rolling leafs for the rest of the year in the 50
> :dunno:
> *


Have fun


----------



## southGAcustoms

I juiced a 68 chrysler new yorker, one thing I found out is you cannot remove the torsion bars on them, or the lower controle arm would fall off (the torsion bar held the controle arm on) so I cut through the frame and ran a small 6 inch stroke with a mini coil, it wasnt much but its all I wanted, and it rode great!. Sorry no pics that was back in 95 and sadly I never took pics of the suspension only the car itself.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13939685
> *why you gotta be hatin on leafs
> *


in time/wear, etc. the leafs will soon warp/twist/bend oddly. It happened to me when I rolled leafs in my old Dak.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 20 2009, 06:06 PM~13950459
> *in time/wear, etc. the leafs will soon warp/twist/bend oddly. It happened to me when I rolled leafs in my old Dak.
> *


i was just fucking with swiph


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 20 2009, 06:56 PM~13951428
> *i was just fucking with swiph
> *


And you know I knew that


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13951707
> *And you know I knew that
> *


some people need it explained to them though


im gonna go ahead and get rid of the leafs on the 50 the blocks didnt lower it like i was hoping and the axle sits to far forward on the leafs for some weird reason

so as soon as i can get it back on the lift they are outta there


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@May 13 2009, 05:58 PM~13877194
> *NC outside of Charlotte. Any particular importance?
> Valiantgurl - My bad, I thougt you just meant with a Valiant. No, I don't have a build up thread going. Though if I see those pics of the torsion set up I just might slap my slams on the Valiant and post one.
> *


No no, I meant showing a build on here hun! 

I do want to see your though!


----------



## doctahouse

I ran 2500lb firestone's in my 77' New yorker. I had to keep the torsion bar bolt in with slight bit of pressure or the car would not lift. The extra thread was chopped and a nut welded in place. It was a fairly easy project.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

ttt


----------



## low225

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 20 2009, 07:40 PM~13951884
> *some people need it explained to them though
> im gonna go ahead and get rid of the leafs on the 50  the blocks didnt lower it like i was hoping  and the axle sits to far forward on the leafs for some weird reason
> 
> so as soon as i can get it back on the lift they are outta there
> *


if its still got a closed drive line you cant 4 link it.... i mean you can but it will bind


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 27 2009, 10:59 AM~14013489
> *if its still got a closed drive line you cant 4 link it.... i mean you can but it will bind
> *


the rear end was changed to a monte carlo rear end


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by low225_@May 27 2009, 09:59 AM~14013489
> *if its still got a closed drive line you cant 4 link it.... i mean you can but it will bind
> *


WOW_-- I bet GM would be mad if he changed it- I bet they would come try and take his car away :uh:


----------



## low225

omgz lowlz

stick to building theme trucks. your future as a comedian doesnt look bright. :twak:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@May 27 2009, 12:01 PM~14014139
> *WOW_-- I bet GM would be mad if he changed it- I bet they would come try and take his car away :uh:
> *


if i put a ford rear end under it maybe :cheesy: 

im sticking to gm parts as much as i can


----------

